# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Le plus beau discours du siècle:

## Eisenheima

*Voici à mes yeux le plus beau discours de notre siècle 
Je vous partage mes larmes, mon émotion, ma force renaissante*




 ::

----------


## Etno

::   ::

----------


## chupachup

aaah punaise biensûr que c'est ALF! Jme suis demandée tout le long. En tout cas  super vidéo <3

----------


## saphoshiba

super la video  ::

----------


## Aikenka

Belle vidéo a partager !

----------

